# danios!!!



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

i want to get 4 danios from my local petstore.i would liketo get giant danios but wll they eat my fry?also i would like to get 4 oter danios of a diffeent species.what would you suggest if i have mollies and platys including fry?please reply fast!!!please!!!


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

also i want to breed them so i want to know how to tell the gender.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I dont think they would eat the fry, id say zebra danios. Here's a link that tells you all about danios and sexing.
http://fish.mongabay.com/danios.htm


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

THANKS!!!
i decided to get 2 giant danios and 4 leopard danios.just to make sure because hey do get big,will any of them eat the fry?


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

that depends on how big the fry are if they are just newborn then they probably will eat them.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Don't get them in such small groups. Danios need to be in schools of 6+.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree with mesapod.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

what if i have breeding grass and lots of hiding places?are danios very fast and eez in or are they lazy?i was going to get 3 small clown loaches but i decided on danios.one of my ideas is 3 giant danios and 3 zebra danios.thats as many as my tank can hold.i might get a breeder while im there so i can put my fey and pregnant females in it.around the tail and belly or my female platys are orange.are they pregnant?i have 1 fry right now because my snail ate them.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Danios are very fast! Maybe one or 2 might live but the chances probably arent great.

Oh just to let you know leopard and zebra danios will school together. I tihnk they are almost the same species.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd recommend leopard and zebra danios, not mixing leopard and giant danios.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

What size tank is this?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Giant danios get fairly large, and need a group of 6+, and a tank size of at least 4 ft due to their size and active behavior.

If the tank is smaller then that... return them.. If you are trying to breed them, pick one species. Zebras or Leopards, both are nearly the same, and breed about the same. They will eat fry of other fish, if they can eat them in a bite or 2. They will also eat the eggs if not watched properly.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

i got 3 fruit fish instead because the danios got too aggressive with the mollies that were in the petstore tank.does anyone know how to breed or sex them?also,will platys mate with mollies?my female platy is staying at the bottom and her belly tail area is orange.is she going to drop fry soon?will my fruit fish eat the fry?i got my fry in a net breeder right now just to be sure.any help would be gratly apprieciated.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

*sigh* these fruit fish are dyed black widow tetras... Return them, they don't belong in the hobby, and purchasing them only feeds there creation.

They have been injected with dye, the color you like about them will fade within a month or two, and then they will die.

Of course, I am sure you did not know. Any fish will eat fry if it can fit in there mouth. If you want a easy fish to breed, look into cherry barbs, they have real nice color between males and females. That aren't artificial.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

i cant return them,but do they have a chance of living?they cant fit in their mouth but will they just attack them out of meaness?how do you sex them?will they breed?what about my mollies and platys?


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

i do care a lot about the hobby but now that im stuck with them why not breed them?i will never buy them again!!!


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

They will probably die before you can get them to breed. Imagine being stuck with a needle the size of a football in your chest, thats what happened to them.

The dye will fade, and they will die of infections. I would recommend not purchasing fish from that store if you can, if there are other shops in the area support them instead.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

how do you sex them?they are all whit with black eyes.the tank is 55 gallons.also,i need to know about my platy and molies.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

They are white skirt tetras, an albino variety of Black Skirt Tetras. They have been cruelly dyed, as Clerk stated. They are egglayers, and therefore a lot harder to breed in the home aquarium versus livebearers, but if you research "black skirt tetra" breeding methods, you should get good results. The females are fatter and have stockier bodies, whereas the males are somewhat narrower. 

I'm not sure about platies breeding with mollies. I've read that platies can interbreed with swordtails, but not the mollies.

Black Skirt tetras are also pretty aggressive for tetras, and sometimes you'll get a rogue one that will continually harass everyone else.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If they are pure white with black eyes what were they dyed with? I know about dying fish but I thought it was with colors and words and other stuff like that. Do they just dye them so they are all white?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Nah, they're naturally all white, but they usually have blotchy colors from the dye. It could be that they were dyed with the "slime coat" or color-enhanced food method, which I've read fade faster and looks a little more "natural." Perhaps the dye faded out already.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Obsidian said:


> If they are pure white with black eyes what were they dyed with? I know about dying fish but I thought it was with colors and words and other stuff like that. Do they just dye them so they are all white?


I believe that was refering the the variant of the tetra colored. White skirts and black skirts are both dyed various colors and called 'fruit tetras'

The result is the same, death.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Not to condone dyeing, because I don't, but I've seen some "fruit tetras" live quite a long time. Skirt Tetras are extremely hardy fish, to the point where I had one live in terrible conditions (my early days of fishkeeping) and he still was alive and kicking five years later.
I've seen full-grown "fruit tetras" at shops.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Unaltered fish live about 10 years, under good conditions.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

To OP: Meaning undyed, kept in schools, in sizable aquariums.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

my platy had a black fry a couple of hours ago!is my female gonna drop soon?she gravid spot(BIG).


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Ahhh, so if they are called "Fruit Tetras" that is how you know they had been dyed. I was trying to figure out how everyone knew it was dyed when it had no colors LOL. This is good to know!

In response to the with the fish eat the fry question: Fish will, as a general rule, eat fish that they can fit in their mouths. So if the fry are smaller than an adults mouth, it is food not friend


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

i need to know abou my mollies and platys!!!exspecially the female!!!pregnant???!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

What size tank do you have??

Gravid spot=pregnant.

What are you asking?


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

can someone please tell me about my mollie and platys?!?!?!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

we need to know what you are asking.

I highly suggesty you go on the internet and read. while you are waiting for answers here, you can go too google and get answers just as fast, if not faster, because you do not have to wait for others to read your thread, post, etc. 

Also, if this has to do with livebearers, I am 99.9% sure that your same question has been asked before, and it has been answered before. Try using the search button on the homepage.

About the tetras, skirts are some of the easier tetras to breed(so I've heard) but don't get your hopes up. 

At the lfs I work at, we get in fruit tetras, dyed of course, and they loos almost ALL of their color within days. I go to work on tuesdays when we get them in, and on friday, the color is almost all gone....same with the dyed parrots.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

For at least the 3rd time: WHAT SIZE TANK?


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> For at least the 3rd time: WHAT SIZE TANK?


Thats what im wondering.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

sorry i didnt know there was a second page:}
the tank is 55 gallons but the female is in a 5 gallon with the other pregnant one.i will take them out once they give birth.i wanted to know if mollies will breed with platys.i know platys willl breed with swordtails.i have searched the internet but it didnt say anything about if the platys were bleeding.the gravid spot is in the mid tail/stomach area.


----------

